# evince go in compile loop



## SIFE (Sep 25, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
i trying to install evince from ports but it is going in loop  compile ,there is no error MSG .


----------



## SIFE (Sep 25, 2009)

i found every port in my sys if i compile it it go in loop .


----------



## ale (Sep 25, 2009)

Are your installed packages updated?
What do you mean with "compile loop"?
Can you try using script(1), then compressing with bzip2 the output  and attaching it?


----------



## SIFE (Sep 26, 2009)

> Are your installed packages updated?


what do you mean ?


> What do you mean with "compile loop"?




```
make install clean
```
the process does not pass to compile the port it only stay in checking headers .


----------



## ale (Sep 26, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> what do you mean ?


What is the output of `$ pkg_version -l "<"` ?



			
				SIFE said:
			
		

> the process does not pass to compile the port it only stay in checking headers .


So, I'd say it's stuck.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 28, 2009)

see the attachment ,you can say is my sys fully out date ,since it run when FreeBSD 7.2 release get out .


----------



## ale (Sep 28, 2009)

That's why I suggest to keep the installed packages upgraded frequently.
Upgrading few ports, even every day, it's not a problem and very few time consuming. Now to fix your situation avoiding head aches, I think that there is nothing else to do then removing all the installed packages and start from scratch.


----------

